# 7-4 White Bass Fireworks



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We played a round of golf this afternoon, took a power nap, and decided to check out the lake. We left the marina with only a a few hours of daylight left. Spent some time trolling around and looking for birds. After an hour or so, we FOUND THEM! I really can't do this story justice. It was the best WB surface action that I've ever seen. I've got some video of a tornado of birds, and the school was 5 times larger than that. I'd guestimate that it was a couple of acres. No other fishing boats in the area, but several wave runners and boats ran right through the school. It didn't matter, and the WB kept coming up. We threw quarter ounce rattle traps, but you could throw anything and catch fish. It lasted for about an hour and a half, and Pet Spoon & I caught at least a hundred. We kept 21 good ones, and several were 16 inches long. The sun was gone, and we were catching fish at 8:30 at night and fireworks were going off in the background. In the sunset picture, you can see them breaking the surface. Unbelievable action! I wish I could describe it better. It was a once in a lifetime trip (especially with the fireworks in the background), but I have a hunch that Pet Spoon will have the boat ready when I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I bet that was fun..Congrats..Grady


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool action Danny O!, thanks for pictures and excitement! You did a good job reporting on it and made me feel it! 
Dbullard, Nick and I were not too far from the area I think you were in.
Just before we left a huge lick came up about a mile away that had to come from a feeding frenzy like you guys were in.
That's a great day on the water!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I was amazed that the boats and wave runners mowed right through working birds, but it didn't seem to bother the schools. I emphasize schools b/c they were everywhere! Cast up front, either side or behind, it didn't matter. Danny O was on the bow, doing his best to keep the trolling motor moving in the direction of bustin' fish. We got wore out and the last 20 minutes we didn't even move and were still catching fish on all sides. A lot of fish were caught 10 feet from the boat and there weren't too many times that you didn't catch a fish each cast. It was AWESOME! No better way to spend the 4th of July...on the water w/ your fishing partner, top water action and fireworks all around!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

that sounds like ya'll had a blast!! Great report


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like the early and mid 70's. Acres of surface action from the new 190 bridge to old 190 every afternoon in July and August. It happened every day regardless of wind, rain or boat traffic.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am really happy that the 2 of you had that experience!

Quite a few times in my life I have really tried my best to capture surface action with a camera, to no avail. I guess it is due to the fact that the camera only gets what happens in give or take 1/100 th of a second, but live action is where it is at. Your description with the fireworks in the background was wonderful!

Aren't white bass a neat fish?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job danny and pet spoon. Loooks 


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, and good HDS pics!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great report, sounds like a fantastic time!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

It sure is great find a school like that. Matt and I were behind the dam 2 years ago and the water was boiling for about 1acre. Sounds like a great afternoon.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Would love to experience something like that! Congratulations and thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That's great. Does that frenzy happen when the temp. is right or is the lake turning over, bait or just an annual convention? LOL! CF?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Danny O and PS!! No high dollar NASA equipment needed for that action. Next time throw an umbrella rig for 5 at a time!!!!!! Post pick please of 5 hanging from it. LOL


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Danny, your post motivated the heck out of me. Great day for you guys. Congrats.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like you guys had a blast, topwater action is the best!!!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for a great fishing post, I really did enjoy it.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool pic WBF. By the way, I started paying attention toward the end, and about 90% of them bit the front hook on the trap. That hook was pretty mangled by the end of the night.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! What a blast when you get to enjoy them when they stay on top for more than a few minutes. Nice report Danny O.

Oilfish


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

That is very cool, thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of fun.

Been a very long time since I caught them schooling like that... about 20 years ago, me and my 2 boys were on LL in the early evening and they came to the top and we hauled them in... it was a good time.


----------

